# Can dSLR withstand heat?



## Taylor510ce (Jul 31, 2010)

This may be a dumb question, but I have been meaning to ask it for a while. I live in Arizona so it gets pretty darn hot in the summer. I want to start taking my camera with me everywhere I go, but am worried about leaving it in the car for extended periods. Like if I go in to see a movie, or eat at a restaurant. Typically I would leave the windows cracked just to let SOME of the heat out, but it would still be an oven in the car. I have a T1i. Aside from fogging issues, would the heat pose a threat to the camera? Could it melt something inside like the sensor or some solder or something? What about on typical lenses?


----------



## Leo4 (Jul 31, 2010)

My E500 has done well with the heat in Mexico and the humity in El Salvador so you are fine if you keep it in a case out of the direct sunlight, maybe wouldnt hurt to keep a window or sunroof cracked


----------



## tirediron (Jul 31, 2010)

I've toted DSLRs all around the Middle East - I think the record I experienced was about 54C or 130F.  Other than the fogging issues which I solved by leaving the gear outside whenever possible, I had no heat related issues.  One thing to be careful of though is dust, as the hotter the climate the dustier it will often be.  Changing lenses should be minimized and if you need try and find a sheltered spot to do it.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 31, 2010)

I live in Arizona myself, and I've left many things in my car just for hours at a time-came back and they were all mishapen, melted or damaged of somesort. With ur camera...I wouldn't even RISK it. There's always that "what if", not to mention (especially down here in az's cities) crap gettin stolen. 

I'm sure if u left it in the case out of direct sun light it *may* survive....but is it really worth the risk????!


----------



## MattxMosh (Jul 31, 2010)

The only true test is to set it on fire.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 31, 2010)

^^^ :lmao:


----------



## Taylor510ce (Jul 31, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I live in Arizona myself, and I've left many things in my car just for hours at a time-came back and they were all mishapen, melted or damaged of somesort. With ur camera...I wouldn't even RISK it. There's always that "what if", not to mention (especially down here in az's cities) crap gettin stolen.
> 
> I'm sure if u left it in the case out of direct sun light it *may* survive....but is it really worth the risk????!


 
If it got stolen I would just have an excuse to buy a more expensive one 

Yeah I am not sure if I will risk it or not. Summer is almost over anyway. I think if it stood up in the middle east, it would be ok here. BUT its not a pro level body either which is sealed with a magnesium alloy body ( I am pretty sure my EOS model is mostly plastic. ) Thanks for the input guys. Maybe I will email Canon and see if they have any advice or specific ratings.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 31, 2010)

Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : EOS Rebel T1i EF-S 18-55mm IS Kit

Scroll all the way to the bottom.



			
				Canon USA said:
			
		

> Working Temperature Range
> 32-104°F/0-40°C
> 
> Working Humidity Range
> 85% or less



Sounds like Canon would not advise leaving that body in a car in the AZ sun...


----------



## Morpheuss (Aug 1, 2010)

I know reading the manual for my DSLR it says the best temp for the camera is between 32 F and 104 F


----------



## Taylor510ce (Aug 1, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : EOS Rebel T1i EF-S 18-55mm IS Kit
> 
> Scroll all the way to the bottom.
> 
> ...


 
HMMM, but I assume that means it would overheat if trying to shoot at that temp. I am talking strictly temporary storage. Of course I have shot in 110 degees here. SO not so sure that is accurate. haha. Thanks though.


----------



## Taylor510ce (Aug 1, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I live in Arizona myself, and I've left many things in my car just for hours at a time-came back and they were all mishapen, melted or damaged of somesort. With ur camera...I wouldn't even RISK it. There's always that "what if", not to mention (especially down here in az's cities) crap gettin stolen.
> 
> I'm sure if u left it in the case out of direct sun light it *may* survive....but is it really worth the risk????!


 

What part of AZ? I am near South Mountain.


----------



## Juice (Aug 1, 2010)

Insulate it (as in keep it in a case or put it under something) and it will be fine. I have a T1i and a black car, and as long as I keep the camera in the bag and on the floor somewhere, the camera itself never actually gets exceedingly hot.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2010)

I agree with this but if you want to step it up a little buy a small cooler and a "blue ice" pack and put the camera in there. I wouldn't put the ice pack in the freezer but refrigerate it. It should keep the camera cool, it may not last 8-10 hours but a few should not be a problem.



Juice said:


> Insulate it (as in keep it in a case or put it under something) and it will be fine. I have a T1i and a black car, and as long as I keep the camera in the bag and on the floor somewhere, the camera itself never actually gets exceedingly hot.


----------



## Taylor510ce (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks, I had wondered how well insulating it would work. I have left it in the car in around 100 degree temps but usually early daytime or evening with not alot of direct sunlight and it was inside of my Tamrac backpack. I did notice that the camera wasn't too bad when I took it out, but I did not test it to the extreme midday for 1-2 hours.


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Aug 2, 2010)

I am in AZ also, and I never leave my camera in the car in the summer. I letf a point and shoot in the car  once andit stopped working. Could have just been apiece of sh*t though...haha


----------



## LCARSx32 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm guilty of leaving my 300D in the car.  Granted, I'm in Missouri, but we get pretty hot here, too.  It's going to be 100 on Tuesday, and in the 90's the rest of the week.  

So far, I haven't had any problems.  I put the camera under the passenger seat so it's out of sight.  It always seems fairly cool to the touch.  I wouldn't recommend leaving it in direct sunlight, however.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 2, 2010)

if you keep it in a camera bag in your trunk or below your seat, it will be just fine.


----------



## peanut170 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm a ups driver and on 100degree days it's bout 140 in the back where the packages are. And there is bout every kind of electronic u can think of at some point or another in there for 8 hrs or so. Can't be any worse than being on a semi truck driving through the desert.


----------



## Taylor510ce (Aug 2, 2010)

Goodpoint about ups!....erose....watch out for "purse" snatchers


----------

